# general sams ride



## jiujitsu77 (Dec 19, 2011)

anyone going to General Sams on saturday the 17th? i am looking for a group to ride with


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

I might be able to make a ride up there with the brute. depends on if I can talk the fiancée into it or maybe sneak away without her. we would have 2-3 bikes if we go in our group.


----------



## jiujitsu77 (Dec 19, 2011)

that sounds good. it will just be me and the GF on the rubicon so come on out. we will be there when it opens


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

ok cool if I go I will pm you my number and we can meet up out there


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

I think if we go then we will be going to down south offroad because Huntsville hasn't had rain and dso is really muddy from what I understand


----------

